# polylinie vereinfachen



## simadl (16. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
bin etwas frustriert, denn auf mich wartet Idiotenarbeit.
Habe ein 2D Schicht-Höhenmodell (lauter schwarze Umrandungen; mal als durchgezogene Linie, mal gepunktet) im .tiff Format ins Illustrator CS2 gelagen, um es abpausen zu lassen.
Das klappt im Grossen und Ganzen gut, die schwarzen Linien werden vektorisiert.
Zwei Fragen hätte ich jedoch:
1. Ich exportiere das ai. als .dwg, um im VectorWorks mit den entstandenen Polylinien arbeiten zu können. Dies Polylinien haben aber tausende von Einzelpunkten, daher wird die Datei unhandlich. Kann man im Illustrator die Polylinien "vereinfachen"?
2. Die oben genannten Punktlinien- gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass sich diese kurzen Polylinien automatisch miteinander verbinden lassen?

Danke,
simadl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2007)

Hi,
also die einzellinien kannst du verbinden in dem du zwei ankerpunkte makierst und dann mit der rechten maustaste klickst und Join wählst (Weiß jetzt nicht wie das im deutschen heißt. Hab grad nur ne englische Version hier).
Und dein anderes Vorhaben kannst du über Objekt > Pfad > vereinfachen realisieren.

Viele Grüße

PS: Nur so am Rande das heißt nicht Polylinie sondern Pfad, Bezierpfad oder in 3D Programmen Spline, Shape.


----------

